# 66% x 66%



## jonnyc1988 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, quick question. If I breed a 66% het to a 66% het for a recessive trait will I get 2/3 of the clutch homozygous for the allele? 
Also what would the remaining 3rd be? 
The 66% confuses me :gasp:
Thanks


----------



## jonnyc1988 (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually think I'm getting confused. Odds are going to be worse than that aren't they?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe that there's a 50% chance of each egg carrying that specific gene, and obviously there's 50% chance it doesn't.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jonnyc1988 said:


> Hi, quick question. If I breed a 66% het to a 66% het for a recessive trait will I get 2/3 of the clutch homozygous for the allele?
> Also what would the remaining 3rd be?
> The 66% confuses me :gasp:
> Thanks


----------



## frogmachine (Mar 12, 2009)

66% het means that each snake has a 66% chance of actually carrying the gene not 66% chance of passing it on, 

if you mate two heterozygous snakes then chances are
25% homozygous
50% heterozygous
and 25% normal

so the 50% of the clutch that are hets cannot be distinguished from the other 25% of the clutch look normal, 
meaning each normal looking snake may or may not carry the gene and there is a 66% chance that it does.


----------



## jonnyc1988 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, that kind of clicked after I posted. think I was having a dumb moment. So its quite risky buying 2 66% het snakes and hoping to produce a homozygous because there is a chance they could potentially just be wild types. Looking at the snakes I can tell one is carrying the gene, but not sure about the other one.

Cheers for your help.


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Your best bet is buy one 100% het and a 66% het as you will know ones a het after a few breedings if no visuals hatch you can rule the 66% het is a normal and not a het.

It took me 2 season and 9 eggs to prove my hets and i bought these as 100% hets.

Better would be buy a visual to prove out any poss hets.


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

jonnyc1988 said:


> Yeah, that kind of clicked after I posted. think I was having a dumb moment. So its quite risky buying 2 66% het snakes and hoping to produce a homozygous because there is a chance they could potentially just be wild types. *Looking at the snakes I can tell one is carrying* the gene, but not sure about the other one.
> 
> Cheers for your help.


there are markers you can look out for but its not 100% accurate. its is impossible to work out the odds unless you get visuals then they are both 100% hets and the offspring will be 66%. 

on the other hand if no visuals are made then your offspring may be 0% het or 50% het or again 66% you can not be certain unless a visual is made. 

hope this helps


----------

